

Ask HN: Feedback on Pocket Workout, iPhone app for exercising - pxlpshr

The HN community gave us a lot of good advice for BreakkUp.com, so I figured you guys might be able to help me brainstorm on a product we’re currently selling on iTunes called Pocket Workout. It’s an exercise app for non-gym people, travelers, lifehackers, kids, etc… I originally designed the app for myself after using HundredPushups.com and wanted something more full-featured, but did not require equipment to perform.<p>It’s been on the store for about 2 weeks, and people either “get it” or they don’t. I think we’ve clarified the intention of the application so we’re not receiving as many “confused” questions anymore, but there is a small problem in the equation (a very basic one) that we use to calculate the user’s daily targets. Generally the improvement equation works fine, but there are instances when the equation just doesn’t make a lot of sense for people that are in decent shape. So now we’re trying to think of a better solution, here are our thoughts:<p>Option #1: Attach a timer for things like windmills and jumping jacks, which are two of the included exercises users have suggested “do not scale” with our equation. I tend to agree… some people can do 200+ jumping jacks in their initial test, at 150% improvement that would be 500+ jumping jacks… and could take the entire morning to complete.<p>Option #2: Or, figure out a more universal equation that can apply to all our exercises to gauge improvement and calculate daily goals. I suck at math and this is where I’m stumped, so currently we’re leaning toward Option #1.<p>###<p>If you think you can help me with Option #2, please contact me and I’ll give you a free code for downloading Pocket Workout.<p>Also, if this is an app you’re interested in and will use – I would love to receive your feedback.  Please contact me as well if you don’t have $1.99 on hand, especially college students, and I’ll hook you up with free coupon. The developer and I aren’t in very good shape so the small testing we’ve done has worked for us, but we need more feedback.<p>Thanks guys!!
======
pxlpshr
Here's a link for more info about the app:

<http://saltlicklabs.com/pocket-workout/>

------
gstar
You just want a logarithm maybe?

~~~
pxlpshr
Possibly, but having dropped out of calculus a few times... I can not confirm
that's what we need. :)

~~~
gstar
Have a look at the graph on the wikipedia page - should help you visualise it

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logarithm>

You want a curve, so that if the number of reps is higher, the suggested
increase is proportional.

Maths is easy. Let's go shopping!

